
Why Gen Z Are Breaking Up with Social Media - TechFinder
https://medium.com/wom-protocol/why-gen-z-are-breaking-up-with-social-media-5ebc1755a744
======
HNLurker2
We are just playing with definitions here: also yes I'm gen z and don't use

~~~
HNLurker2
>I'm gen z and don't use

Never used it not because it's a trend but because of being a social outcast

